# Bandit 250 Or Vermeer Bc1500



## Duffer (Dec 29, 2006)

HEY GUYS I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT GETTING A NEW CHIPPER. EITHER THE BANDIT WITH AUTO FEED HYDRAULIC CUSHER AND WINCH OR VERMEER HAS ONLY THE SMART FEED SYSTEM SAME AS THE AUTO FEED BUT IS A 15 INCH VERSUS THE BANDIT 12 INCH. THE COST OF THE VERMEER IS ABOUT 4K LOWER THEN THE BANDIT, I KNOW NOT THE SAME OPTIONS YOUR INPUT WOULD BE A GREAT HELP,:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## treeslayer666 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Say No To Vermeer*

I made the mistake of buying a new Vermeer bc1400 over the Bandit 250 back in 2003. Dont be tricked into the Vermeer (thinking, ohhh its a 15"). Vermeer breaks and Vermeer does not stand behind their CHIPPERS. Bandits are solid ruged machines they dont break. Take another closer look at the Vermeer and common sence will tell you what chipper to buy.


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 30, 2006)

buy the vermeer !..better yet, demo them both, then buy the vermeer after you get fed up with bandits feed system


----------



## Duffer (Dec 30, 2006)

I AM RUNNING bandit right know and the have no problem with the auto feed system. the only thing i find is the price on the new bandit a little costly. The vermeer does not look the same,versus the bandit that's why i need more input from my follows arborsit,


----------



## treeslayer666 (Dec 30, 2006)

I ran a used bandit 250 with 2000+ hours for 4 years. No problems at all. The only thing I had to do was change the drive belts. I sold it with 3000+ hours for the same price I paid for it. The brand new Vermeer bc1400 i bought in 2003 I paid $34k. Nothing but problems since day 1. 

1. New drum with 200 hours ( ate a knife )
2. New chute with 300 hours
3. Four new heat shields and I need a new one again.
4. Vibration problems, all bolts have rattled out more than once even using extreme duty Lock-tight
5. Replaced all electronic buttons twice ( chute rotation, winch, and autofeed)
6. Three new chute rotation motors.
7. Three recals.

Now my bc1400 has *860* hours on it and the rear main is leaking and the clutch is slipping. Have to have that stuff fixed this winter. Sould cost me around $3k from vermeer notheast.

Tried to trade to a bandit but my bandit dealer will not take my vermeer bc1400 in trade. Same with Woodsman.
Talked to vermeer notheast and they said they really don't want my chipper because "they have so many laying around".
Vermeer Northeast told me they would give me $15k tword a new bc1500 The new bc1500 is going for $46k. My chipper & $31k!!!!!!
I told them to (censored) in their fist. Never deal with Vermeer!!


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 30, 2006)

You own a brand, are happy with it, familar with it, and thinking about changing to an unknown over a few $$$. Sounds like formula for disaster!!


----------



## John464 (Dec 30, 2006)

Ever had a chipper go down in the middle of a job and then have to stack the brush in the truck? Nightmare

Ever had a chipper sit in the shop for a week when you had planned for a crew using that chipper all week? Nightmare

Ever had a Vermeer? 



Bandit all the way. Pay the extra now or you'll be paying for it later with the Vermeer.


----------



## Duffer (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess i have a good experience with my bandit its a ford diesel 200 with 1000 hours on it, the dealer will give me 16k for it, but do i really need a new one,what do you think.


----------



## a_lopa (Dec 30, 2006)

See ALOT of vermeers in the shop here getting major repairs,drum bearings etc.there not old machines


A-LOPA YOUR CORESPONDANT DOWN UNDER


----------



## jonseredbred (Dec 30, 2006)

gotta agree, the 1400 is junk!!

the 1500? first year machine stay away!!

dealer support is the #1 thing in purchase.

Vermeer Northeast? new salesman every 6 months, whats that tell you?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Duffer, what's the prices you've been quoted?
As to the two chippers, its an insult to the 250 to be compared with the vermeer. The old 1250 Vermeer was a better machine. Then Vermeer started making chippers out of play dough and chocolate.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 31, 2006)

Somebody I know has worked as a mechanic on: Morbark, Bandit, and Vermeer. Spending a good amount of time on all 3 brands. He told me that while working on Bandits and Morbarks he never saw any catastrophic failures unless the machines were beaten to death. On the other hand he said that with Vermeer all he saw was catastrophic failure regardless of how the machines were treated. First hand I saw the difference in how the three brands are to work on. Bandit and Morbark aren't that bad to do things to. With the Vermeer, to replace the belt on those things is a TERRIBLE pain. Not something you would want to do. I've spoken with people who have sold their Morbarks and Bandits because the sales pitch for the Vermeer was so good... they all regretted it in the end. One Bandit dealer took a 1400 on consignment to sell for somebody who bought a 250??? the 1400 is still sitting there, they can't move it.


----------



## Bigstumps (Dec 31, 2006)

I think you should buy the Vermeer and then report back every 200 hours of operation!!! Then we will know if the consensus of the Vermeer being a POS is correct.

opcorn: opcorn: 

I have a Vermeer 672 stump cutter - not bad, but I wouldn't own one of their new ones!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 1, 2007)

From what i've heard and read over the years I wouldn't touch a Vermeer chipper.


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 1, 2007)

i dont know what everyone has agenst vermeer. but my experence with chippers goes as far as.. ive owned

bandit 280 xp
bandit 254 xp
bandit 1590 intimadator
morbark 290
woodchuck wc17
and last but not lease a 1996 vermeer bc1800. i bought it off a local guy with 1600 hours. for 15'000 , it was my third chipper into my buiesness and ive never operated a better machine. it only had a little 118 hp perkins diesel in it.. now when i say i beat the piss out of it, i did, lol...it says 18 inch, so i used it for 18 inch wood. i never had any problem with my chipper. never let me down. unlike many bandits and morbarks have..so i put about 500 hours on it and sold it for 19'500. so i made tons of money with it and made 4500 profit selling it. i dont know about the new bc1800 being its a first year machine, i would stay away from it. only yo give them a year to work out the kinks.. but i would definatly demo both , beat them to death and see what one works best for you..if you enjoy fighting with bandits terrable feed system , buy that..if you like a simple auto feed system that you dont have to back up every minute beacuse its jammed, then go with vermeer. or buy a conehead and make sence of your money


----------



## a_lopa (Jan 1, 2007)

I wonder how its going with say 3500hrs?


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 1, 2007)

probly dead haha . dont matter , i made my $$ with it...personally ive head alot of good and not much bad about coneheads, i think im going to demo one soon , ive seen there 24 inch tow behind chipper in action, comes with a 300 hp jd diesel,. thing was huggggge for a tree service doing street jobs lol


----------



## JohnH (Jan 1, 2007)

I say go Bandit all the way we own 11,250s 2,200s 1 1590, 3 1890s 1 1890hd
1 1850 we also have a morebark, a woodsman and a Sh**box carlton. The bandits are the way to go in my opinion


----------



## Duffer (Jan 1, 2007)

I never had any problem with the auto feed system, and as for as cost goes the bandit dealer called me seeing he knows i been looking thinking of changing,(and had gone to see a vermeer) but what i need to know is do you think a 1000 hours is a lot on my diesel 200. thank The Duffer -dizzy:


----------



## twoodward15 (Jan 1, 2007)

neighborstree, why did you sell the vermeer if it was such a good machine. Not being sarcastic, just curious. Did you buy something else? What machine did you buy?


----------



## timbertree (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with neighborstree, that you need to demo both. This way you will be able to determine which machine will work best for your business. I've owned bandit, morbark, vermeer and woodsman. Vermeer has got a major problem with their larger chippers, 14" and bigger. Our last machine a bc1400xl, was a piece of crap. After several upgrades, and fighting with my local dealer we sold the machine. I would not recommend Vermeer chippers to anyone. Neighborstree, did mention that he did have an older 1800. These were probably one of the best machines built by Vermeer. But the new model is a larger copy of the 1400. We currently our running Woodsman chippers, which have a very aggressive feed system. Still you need to demo a few machines to determine which is best suitable for your business.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 1, 2007)

One of my business associates has a 1230 Vermeer... a descent chipper. A while back the two of us were doing a job together and all of a sudden the machine just shuts down. Couldn't figure it out, so he took it back to Vermeer to say WTF. Well it turned out to be a relay which they had just replaced not that long ago. They got it back to him the following day around 11:00, and only asked him to give the mechanic a few bucks for lunch... but still that shouldn't have happened.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't have a lot of experience on chippers. 

If you decide to go with a Bandit check out their website. They have a few used chippers on there and money may be able to be saved............just a suggestion!

http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_used_equipment


----------



## Duffer (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks but i will not buy used. I have always bought either used or a demo this time i want a new one. The dealer is only going to give me 16k for my 200 (ford diesel 2002)with only 1000 hours in it. I am thinking of keeping it. DO YOU GUYS THINK A 1000 HOURS IS A LOT


----------



## jazak (Jan 2, 2007)

Out of those 2 options the BB 250. But if you want a extremely well built chipper that will last forever get a *MORBARK 12 or 15*. I will never buy a chipper with over 600hr.s used so to me 1000hr.s is ALOT. The dealer will turn around and sell that 200 for $20K. I'd say keep it and sell it for $18K. Then take that and put it down on a new one.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't recall the numbers, but isn't there a chipper hour/ automobile milage comparision? Like one hour equals 50 miles?


----------



## jazak (Jan 2, 2007)

Its got to be more then 50miles. A car has no where close to the abuse, vibration, ect a chipper gets.


----------



## Ginko (Jan 2, 2007)

*Vermeer Experience*

Hello Gentleman,

I have read all of the stories about my vermeer dealer and I am wondering what I have been doing right. I own several pieces of vermeer equipment including a BC 1400 and a BC1800. I have to admit that I have had problems with the machines. I have had nothing but great luck though with the dealership in the Northeast. As far as my feelings about Vermeer as a manufacturer I have to say that they are know to be an inovative company and with that inovation sometimes comes pain until you get it right.
They are great as far as follow thru with a problem, sometimes it takes a while but I have always been patient as it takes them some time to put a fix together but they have always come thru.
I personally would not purchase another product. I have owned nothing but vermeer now for a long time. The other thing that I have noticed over the years is the resale for the vermeer product holds up longer than any of the other brands. My suggestion to all is to demo many and take more than one opinion from many people. Last but not least communicate as much as you can with the dealer you get more with sugar than you do with salt


----------

